# Drink Yakking



## RowieFX

Hey all,

I did a search but could find anything. Is it possible to get charged for Yakking under the influence of alcohol? Is it different for Victoria than in NSW?

thanks in advance


----------



## RowieFX

thanks mate. this is obviously the same for VIC? What site can I get this info off?


----------



## fishnfreak

i know of people being done for DUI while riding horses, lawnmowers, pushbikes


----------



## Astro

fishnfreak said:


> i know of people being done for DUI while riding horses, lawnmowers, pushbikes


lawnmowers???????? i thought you had to be on public roads to be breath tested....not the front lawn.....i sometimes have a coldie when on my ride-on...but never more than 12 or so.... :shock:


----------



## ManjiMike

Astro said:


> ..not the front lawn.....i sometimes have a coldie when on my ride-on...but never more than 12 or so.... :shock:


WorkSafe might get you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWarn2SQAADRfgGQQUAP5EqJCEAq///+gMAD62QimI0aGgAAMgAyAaqfkynoUB6mmnpDQaAAeoInpGiEyaaYnoTQGjTRmo0crc8w1WKc/RC8Q0lhCMw2s9cG5ZOiXJixnOddKgCUaPgQahtckQgEKPPjuFCSYiA+QxAyC1lKlh7MyXRSyDmIYmPvhur1TuRonUGE5mrQc6+AU39lzpT3jK+G5FO8Gp55tTWp7jwpPoCn4NQAVx8lye/jqLBTCJ5eWIVuVF2ya9Yl4kYUjw5lQqDDzXQW2sXTkuItEO101pZyIn5z7KJxYS2h50qCFl6qHUlKOYhW0ywPIW5FZm3n+EkeIrFBYf8XckU4UJCq59kkA


----------



## RowieFX

good news about the yakkiing.

I would have thought anything you need a license for you could be done.


----------



## abitfishy

It then comes down to how far do they take it - if you can't drink and kayak, then you shouldn't be able to drink and surf (which is a bigger risk to other people than kayaking drunk). And I can't see them breath testing surfers!!! I also reckon a lot more surfers have a few beers on the beach then go surfing than kayakers do.


----------



## Peril

tryhard said:


> Its all fun and games until someone loses an eye................then its a new game called hunt the eye. If you are hurt during the aforementioned waterborne activities then one of the first things the water police will do is a breath analysis OR if you end up in hospital they will ask that bloods be taken - and thats when the fun starts, don't ask me what the purpose is if you arn't in control of the vessel but have seen it few times with injured water skiers.


See Kraley's extract above - the laws apply to water skiers


----------



## Breambo

One of the causes of drowning with alcohol involved is not because the person is over drunk, but chokes on there own spew. Alcohol and especially a gut full of beer and a few mouthfulls of salt water do not mix. :lol:


----------



## Dave73

I remember when some guy got done DUI rollerskating along the road or footpath of an inner city suburb of Brissy. This was about 10 years ago. Got quite a bit of coverage and feedback. :lol: :lol:


----------



## WayneD

Hey Breambo I was watching something on TV the other day when I saw a thing on the lead singer of ACDC and how he died. They said the technical term was alcoholic asphyxiation, pretty fancy term for getting so drunk that you choke on your own vomit. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## hairymick

The Traffic Act in Qld is pretty specific.

You can be charged with driving - or being in charge (different offences that carry identical penalties) of pretty much any thing capable of providing transport on a road or elsewhere. This includes but is not limited to any motor vehicle, other vehicle or vessel, bicycle or other means of transport - in any place whether it is public or private.

It is very possible to be charged with being in charge of a wheelbarrow, on private land while under the influence of liquir or a drug. Opinion is that for a prosecution to succeed, the wheelbarrow would need to be carrying another person at the time.


----------



## fishingchap

does that mean u can wheel the kids to the shop they run in get the groceries u wheel them home everyones happy ur misses is happy she doesnt have to do the shopping ur happy cause u can drink and still do stuff with the kids :roll: 
the kids are happy that they get a free ride so get out and start wheeeling to work

plus a happy family=happy wife, a happy wife means more time in the yak 8) 8)


----------



## Astro

fishingchap said:


> does that mean u can wheel the kids to the shop they run in get the groceries u wheel them home everyones happy ur misses is happy she doesnt have to do the shopping ur happy cause u can drink and still do stuff with the kids :roll:
> the kids are happy that they get a free ride so get out and start wheeeling to work
> 
> plus a happy family=happy wife, a happy wife means more time in the yak 8) 8)


you pretty bright of an 11 yr old......btw how are the wife and kids??????


----------



## fishingchap

> btw how are the wife and kids??????


astro i dont need to worry about any of that stuff 
i can go yak fishing anytime i like without school interfearing (most of the stuff is like 4+5)
did i mention how good the weather is on the sth coast and its not to bad in camberra either :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hobienewbie

Hi all, 
thought this site might be usefull in regards to where people stand with the law. as far as i know it has all the updated information (don't quote me though) and covers the states and territories. not a bad read if you have the time but it gets a bit mind bogling after a while. http://www.austlii.com/


----------



## kayaksportsmark

All laws come down to how a reasonable person would perceive.....
If you drink too much and are a possible danger to yourself or others then you should be stopped.


----------



## Rose

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## deano199

Nothin wrong with keepin a few cold in the esky for the trip home (makes it go faster). except you have to put the paddle down to have a drink. I need one those thingies with flippy thing unerneith (hobie) for hands free fishing, drinking and traveling.

however you do it just dont get caught and you dont have a drama. ;-)


----------



## Barrabundy

While waiting for my kayak to arrive I'd decided I was going to take a few beers with me on my maiden voyage. I wanted to go out, drift off the beach, enjoy a coldie and take it all in on my first trip. After getting out there I realised it wasn't the smartest thing to do. I had one anyway just to say I did it, but I didn't feel that great pedalling with a bloated gut! Only ever taken water since.

I think one of the other guys hit the nail on the head by saying you're only a danger to yourself. Maybe in a group I'd be more tempted to have a drink but there are just too many cases of alcohol related accidents on the water. Things can go wrong when you're 100% alert and in control of your senses so the risks only increase when you throw grog into the equation. I don't mind a drink but doing so on a piece of plastic that requires some sense of balance is asking for trouble...legalities aside.


----------



## mcbigg

occy said:


> Although certain Hobie owners (you know who you are ;-) ) who leave their cart wheels on should definitely be breath tested I reckon. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


There's nothing to see here, please keep moving! 8)

Also, I remember when we had the police visit the school to run a driver ed class when I was in Year 12. They made it very clear that driving _any_ vehicle on the road under the influence can result in a DUI charge. The gave examples of people in shopping trolleys, as well as a bloke in a wheelchair (!!) being charged with DUI.


----------



## anselmo

Barrabundy said:


> While waiting for my kayak to arrive I'd decided I was going to take a few beers with me on my maiden voyage. I wanted to go out, drift off the beach, enjoy a coldie and take it all in on my first trip. After getting out there I realised it wasn't the smartest thing to do. I had one anyway just to say I did it, but I didn't feel that great pedalling with a bloated gut! Only ever taken water since.
> 
> I think one of the other guys hit the nail on the head by saying you're only a danger to yourself. Maybe in a group I'd be more tempted to have a drink but there are just too many cases of alcohol related accidents on the water. Things can go wrong when you're 100% alert and in control of your senses so the risks only increase when you throw grog into the equation. I don't mind a drink but doing so on a piece of plastic that requires some sense of balance is asking for trouble...legalities aside.


I agree

Seriously, how many of you are drinking alcohol out in a kayak?
Doesn't sound clever to me

There was a trip report where someone mentioned being in a dual yak having their daughter passing them coldies - I hope they meant soft drinks and not beers

Recipe:
alcohol + watercraft = disaster

just my opinion and worth what you paid for it ...

Nick


----------



## Junglefisher

I'm gonna paddle up some croc infested creek, right up into the mudy shallows one day. Gonna take my crab pots, smelly bait and a carton of VB.
Should be in the running for a Darwin award I reckon?


----------



## Astro

Junglefisher said:


> I'm gonna paddle up some croc infested creek, right up into the mudy shallows one day. Gonna take my crab pots, smelly bait and a carton of VB.
> Should be in the running for a Darwin award I reckon?


nah...you'll just pop em off with the magnum..


----------

